# sustanon and masteron



## tunni4264 (Mar 3, 2011)

:cursing:hi guy i would like to ask some advice i am just about to start a new cycle of sustanon 250 and masteron can any one help with a cycle on this my last cycle was test400 and testolic i got good results but would like to try this cycle my diet is good and my stats are 6ft 180lbs and am looking for bulking i have read a lot of posts where people say add test to the mix but would like to see what other people think thanks guys:confused1:


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

sustanon is test mate.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

O my days


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Masteron is not for bulking better off using Sustanon (test) with Deca or Tren imo


----------



## tunni4264 (Mar 3, 2011)

ok thanks guys i thought it was test when i read what was in it i was thinking of shooting twice a week any idea on what dosege you would use thanks


----------



## frenchfrogs (Apr 22, 2011)

tunni4264 said:


> :cursing:hi guy i would like to ask some advice i am just about to start a new cycle of sustanon 250 and masteron can any one help with a cycle on this my last cycle was test400 and testolic i got good results but would like to try this cycle my diet is good and my stats are 6ft 180lbs and am looking for bulking i have read a lot of posts where people say add test to the mix but would like to see what other people think thanks guys:confused1:


he bro masteron have the specificity to make your muscle mass harder, because you don't make water retention with this kind of stuff, if you whant to use testo to be harder you need a very short ester, but with very often inj every 3 day ,but with sustanon you 'll make water because it's a blend of short, long, extra long ester, and the extra long make you puffy look, specyaly if you take more thant 500 mg every week, but for mass sustanon 500 mg every 10 day with deca 300 mg every 7 day and dbol 20 mg by day it's find you can incorpored 25 mgr of cynomel to use the testo more efficace

hope that can help you...;and at the end of your cycle you can stop or reduce susta and take a little bit of masteron, and cut diana to be more vascular but it's another story.

sorry for my bad english it's not my mother tongue


----------



## tunni4264 (Mar 3, 2011)

hi thanks for your advise i used to do 1ml of test on a sunday with 1ml of testolic and the same on a thursday i just would like more info on how to run the sus and mast thanks guys


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

frenchfrogs said:


> he bro masteron have the specificity to make your muscle mass harder, because you don't make water retention with this kind of stuff, if you whant to use testo to be harder you need a very short ester, *but with very often inj every 3 day ,but with sustanon you 'll make water because it's a blend of short, long, extra long ester, and the extra long make you puffy look, specyaly if you take more thant 500 mg every week,* but for mass sustanon 500 mg every 10 day with deca 300 mg every 7 day and dbol 20 mg by day it's find you can incorpored 25 mgr of cynomel to use the testo more efficace
> 
> hope that can help you...;and at the end of your cycle you can stop or reduce susta and take a little bit of masteron, and cut diana to be more vascular but it's another story.
> 
> sorry for my bad english it's not my mother tongue


Sorry can you back this up with some fact please mate. I dont recall certain dosages giving a 'puffy look' as you put it.

Im also not sure what your trying to put across to him, but trying to give him a cycle of sust, deca, dbol and cynomel is not what hes asking for is he?

OP yes sust n mast will work fine together, as chilisi said just add in those calories.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Shreds said:


> Sorry can you back this up with some fact please mate. I dont recall certain dosages giving a 'puffy look' as you put it.
> 
> Im also not sure what your trying to put across to him, but trying to give him a cycle of sust, deca, dbol and cynomel is not what hes asking for is he?
> 
> OP yes sust n mast will work fine together, as chilisi said just add in those calories.


He said that to avoid water retention , test prop. it's a better choice , albeit requiring frequent injections.

I wish to add : AI and some diets will make a difference too.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

massiccio said:


> He said that to avoid water retention , test prop. it's a better choice , albeit requiring frequent injections.
> 
> I wish to add : AI and some diets will make a difference too.


Yes..... read what i said mate, i said can you back this up with fact as to proof that longer esters give more water.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

If you want to avoid water retention, stop your salt intake, drink a lot of water and take some psyllium husks


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

chilisi said:


> It doesn't matter what ester you use, once its in your system, its Testosterone and you will hold water if your diet isn't clean and an Ai isn't being used.


More or less what i was trying to say bud  thanks.


----------



## tunni4264 (Mar 3, 2011)

hi when i was on my test and testolic i was doing 800mg of test 400 a week and 200mg a week of testolic would just like to know how much to take of the sus and mas i dont mind shooting 2 or 3 times a week hope this helps


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

tunni4264 said:


> hi when i was on my test and testolic i was doing 800mg of test 400 a week and 200mg a week of testolic would just like to know how much to take of the sus and mas i dont mind shooting 2 or 3 times a week hope this helps


Out of interest, why where you running test 400, and running 200mg of test prop on top of that?

Sust 500mg/week, mast 600mg/week if that was me. Both for 10-12 weeks.

adex 0.5mg EOD for your AI


----------



## tunni4264 (Mar 3, 2011)

ok i dont mind a bit of water retention what i am trying to ask is how much to take and how oftern to take thanks for all the info guys


----------



## tunni4264 (Mar 3, 2011)

ok thanks guys i was running 200mg of testolic on top off my test because was advised i would get better results


----------



## tunni4264 (Mar 3, 2011)

one more thing is there any better place to inject i normally go in the top of leg and in my **** thanks again


----------



## tunni4264 (Mar 3, 2011)

hi chilisi/ shreds thanks for all your advise the mastaron says on bottle drostanolone propionate and the sustaron is 250 and as you say best to inject in one shot i take it you mean all in 1 shot once a week


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

tunni4264 said:


> hi chilisi/ shreds thanks for all your advise the mastaron says on bottle drostanolone propionate and the sustaron is 250 and as you say best to inject in one shot i take it you mean all in 1 shot once a week


You obviously have mast prop, so you would have to inject EOD mate. I would have opted for mast e to be honest.


----------



## tunni4264 (Mar 3, 2011)

so if i wanted to follow that cycle am i right in thinking that 750mg of sus that would be 3ml of fluid sorry to sound thick but just being sure


----------



## tunni4264 (Mar 3, 2011)

ok mate i will get some next so what would your cycle be like if you were to inject eod


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

tunni4264 said:


> so if i wanted to follow that cycle am i right in thinking that 750mg of sus that would be 3ml of fluid sorry to sound thick but just being sure


750mg sust, and 400mg mast prop, im presuming the mast is 100mg/ml

Just inject the sust eod with the mast prop mate.

Work out how much you will need of sust if you where gonna jab x 4 week etc.

Personally i wouldnt run the mast prop mate, i would wait and leave that for a 6-8 week short cycle with some test prop.

Sust n mast E would be much better then i can advise you more as i dont like using short esters.


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

wow, so it's 1000mg test total per week for your first cycle?

impressively high dose...

what's the sides?


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

narraboth said:


> wow, so it's 1000mg test total per week for your first cycle?
> 
> impressively high dose...
> 
> what's the sides?


Sorry what do you mean wow, its 1g test?

I do believe that i said run 750mg/week of sust, and 400mg/week of masteron, so if you could add up that would suggest more than 1g A

and B masteron is not a testosterone.

The dosages arent recalled as 'impressive', there isnt a form of impressing anyone on this forum or anywhere for that matter. Its the dosage required to yeild sufficent gains.

Admitally i would opt for 500mg/week of sust as a pose to 750 but thats me.

Sides are dependant on the person mate.


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL

eh, no, i was replying to his post:

'Re: sustanon and masteron

hi when i was on my test and testolic i was doing 800mg of test 400 a week and 200mg a week of testolic '

so he did a 1g/w cycle, i think he said that was his first cycle.

since you didn't suggest 1g test, you should know that i was not talking about your post LOL

and I was asking how was the sides.


----------



## tunni4264 (Mar 3, 2011)

to be honest mate the sides havnt bothered me one bit i do somtimes feel more wound up about things but nothink i carnt cope with


----------



## me and my world (Jul 21, 2020)

Hey Guys,

Sustanon and Masteron is a good combo, as Masteron is not only a cosmetic steroid used during the contest prep for attaining the hardness but it is also one of the steroid which has anti-esrogenic as well as anti-prolactin characteristics. hence combining it with Sustanon or deca will take care of most of the estrogenic as well as prolactin issues. if you are supporting your cycle with masteron it will be a good choice as it will support your primary drugs like sustanon or deca for quality gains and at the same time you can also achieve mild hardness due to estrogenic properties being eradicated.. thanks


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

tunni4264 said:


> :cursing:hi guy i would like to ask some advice i am just about to start a new cycle of sustanon 250 and masteron can any one help with a cycle on this my last cycle was test400 and testolic i got good results but would like to try this cycle my diet is good and my stats are 6ft 180lbs and am looking for bulking i have read a lot of posts where people say add test to the mix but would like to see what other people think thanks guys:confused1:


 I always find test e is better than sustanon.


----------

